

Participate in the International Space Apps Challenge from Low Earth Orbit - jamessun
http://spaceappschallenge.org/location/iss/

======
jamessun
"This location is on an active orbiting space station. Transportation costs
are the responsibility of the participant unless you are an active-duty
astronaut currently on-board the International Space Station." :-)

